# Postpaid GPRS plans speed in Pune:Airtel vs. IDEA?



## eminemence (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All,
I am planning to take a postpaid plan for GPRS specifically.I need to know your experiences with both Airtel and IDEA postpaid GRPS plans.Airtel seems to be a bit costly than IDEA.But my previous experiences with IDEA have not been good.
So which one is better according to you?
Thanks in advance.
--eminemence.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 28, 2008)

No service provider can provide a service which is as good enough as Airtel in any field. Airtel is the best telecom provider in India. Go for this only. In Delhi, Airtel GPRS is better and cheaper than Idea's


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, earlier Airtel had some service called, Net-on-Phone which offered you Unlimited GPRS for Rs.99 per month and unfortunately it has stopped now.

Now they only have Airtel Lixe GPRS which is 15p per 10 KB (may be 10p per 15 KB) and Airtel Mobile Office which is Unlimited EDGE (you will get 200kbps speed easily) @ Rs.500 per month.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 28, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> No service provider can provide a service which is as good enough as Airtel in any field. Airtel is the best telecom provider in India. Go for this only. In Delhi, Airtel GPRS is better and cheaper than Idea's



This like the joke of the century. Anyone who wants to disagree should come and check out their mobile service in Pune and Bombay (and possibly other parts of Mah & Goa circle). It cannot possibly get worse than Airtel. Call drops every couple mins (no exaggeration), very poor signal in many parts, and indoors, total network outages, heavy congestion, SMS problems, no good offers/tariffs, etc, etc. 

I only use it as my secondary ph... only for Airtel-Airtel use... cus its cheaper. I recharged 1 week earlier when my validity got over, and they still havent credited the validity, and keep promising it will happen after 48 hrs. My ph is totally dead for 1 week... can you beat that?  

That said, these issues are circle specific. Maybe Airtel is better in Delhi... cant comment on that. Also, thats my experience with their mobile dept. Dont know about GPRS or broadband. Just think twice (no, hundred times) before making statements like its the best service provider in India...


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ I'll not call Airtel as the best, but I'll call it better than the rest..........


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 28, 2008)

From my own experiance I would suggest to go with Airtel. You cannot get more thatn 4-5 KBps (Yes only that much) with Idea in most part of the city, that too in the night. Also Idea limits the usage to say 500 MB for plan with Rs. 200 rental, whereas Airtel is unlimited for Rs. 350. In some areas you will be able to get even 15-20 KBps for Airtel with mobile which is EDGE enabled.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 28, 2008)

I have also had bad experiences with Airtel Kerala


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ I'll not call Airtel as the best, but I'll call it better than the rest..........



Not so here at least. Idea has a much, much, much better network. In fact no other network is as bad as Airtel.

I dont know about Airtel GPRS, so no comment about that... but if you at all want to use your ph for anything else, dont even think about Airtel... not in this circle at least.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2008)

Raccoon said:


> Not so here at least. Idea has a much, much, much better network. In fact no other network is as bad as Airtel.
> 
> I dont know about Airtel GPRS, so no comment about that... but if you at all want to use your ph for anything else, dont even think about Airtel... not in this circle at least.


May be, but I must tell you that in the Delhi-NCR circle, no other mobile operator comes close to Airtel's reliability and quality of service.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Exactly correct.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 29, 2008)

I get 21KBps by idea EDGE


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Average or max?


----------



## eminemence (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey what about BSNL, they charge only Rs. 199 for unlimited usage!!!!
Where as for unlimited usage IDEA charges nearly 1000 bucks .
--eminemence.


----------



## utsav (Nov 4, 2008)

Well Airtel f%€£$ idea.few months back I boarded Guwahati-Delhi Rajdhani express from New Jalpaigudi(west bengal) and started chatting wid my frnds thru gprs. I chatted continuously for around 8hrs and didnt got disconnected for even once .i have seen my friends on idea struggling to open even google.com (the most lightweight site in the world )as its damn slow


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 4, 2008)

i get 17-18 kBps average using bsnl


----------



## eminemence (Nov 4, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> i get 17-18 kBps average using bsnl


That seems good.


> Now they only have Airtel Lixe GPRS which is 15p per 10 KB (may be 10p per 15 KB) and Airtel Mobile Office which is Unlimited EDGE (you will get 200kbps speed easily) @ Rs.500 per month


Airtel site does not speak anything about Unlimited EGDE anywhere.Can you send me the link or plan where the tariff is specified.
--eminemence


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 4, 2008)

Take bsnl postpaid imo.  Cheaper, faster and reliable !


----------

